# vinegar and dart frogs



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

my tanks for the most part are sealed but my lovely cats have been invading my frog room for their own personal bathroom , I was advised to uise vinegar or some other enzyme cleaner . BUT im worried bout the vinegar bothering the frogs any suggestions? I have like 20 tanks to move if that is the out come


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I use a vinegar distilled water solution as a glass cleaner and have never had any issues. I dont spray it directly on the frogs or anything though. I spray the outside the tank as needed and inside I spray the papertowel first then wipe down the glass.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I use straight white vinegar sprayed on a paper towel to clean the glass, once I mistakenly misted a tank with the vinegar spray bottle and it had no ill effects on the frogs (I misted like crazy with water right after though)


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Use Nature's Miracle for cat/dog pee. Works wonders!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

If it was me I would get rid of the cats....hate the smell of cat pee even though I am a cat lover.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

did they pee on the tanks or in the tanks?

another thing....

as i have dealt with cat behaviors a lot.

are they fixed? both males and females will urinate if not. getting them fixed is hifgy suggested if not. 

keep litterbox clean all the time. sometimes this will help as they dont like to go in one that hasnt been cleaned (scooped) and changed out once a week IME

multiple litterboxes on different home levels if you have a big home.

wherever your frogs are can you close the door upon entry and exit so they cant get in?


----------

